

Four views of statistics: Frequentist, Bayesian, Likelihood, Info-Theoretic - yarapavan
http://labstats.net/articles/overview.html

======
farout
This explained the issues well. Thank you for posting it.

Other reading material that may be of interest: <a
href="[http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Tasting-Tea-Statistics-
Revolution...](http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Tasting-Tea-Statistics-
Revolutionized/dp/0805071342/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1295991497&sr=8-1>The)
Lady Tasting Tea: How Statistics Revolutionized Science in the Twentieth
Century <a/>

Taleb's The Black Swan and MoneyBall (especially if you enjoy baseball)

